
I cannae dae it, cap'n Why I had to quit the madness of frontline IT - ohjeez
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/07/09/why_i_quit_it_sysadmin_overloads/
======
angersock
_You want a deeper skills pool? More women in IT? Stop treating your IT staff
like garbage. Give them the resources and authority they need to do the jobs
to hand.

Otherwise, you'll find that there are plenty of adjacent industries in which
we can make use of our skills. Industries that don't cause PTSD and where a
good night's sleep is the norm, not the exception._

Here, here!

